# Rennie Deflatine and Metformin?



## Fluffy Jo (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi...quick question.I have had back ache for a couple of weeks now. Its a dull ache in the upper part of my back. I have never suffered with a bad back before. Im on Metformin...and although everyone says it causes wind...ive not experienced this. So im wondering if this pain could be trapped wind? My main question is...can I take Rennie Deflatine with Metformin? Thanks in advance


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 23, 2014)

I was advised that i could take rennies, preferably the sugar free ones but  yes to rennies. However be warned, it may cause you to bond with the loo 

Oh and as an IBS sufferer, if i have trapped wind in a certain place i do get back ache, so it can happen


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks Michelle...they say on the box that theyre sugar free...just wasn't sure if I could take them. Im willing to try anything at the moment as its getting on my nerves now


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 23, 2014)

yes i actually asked my diabetic nurse last week, purely because i get indigestion alot due to the ibs and obviously i am on metformin so i knew the answer for sure there 

Peppermint tea is also very good and ginger biscuits for wind.


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Jun 23, 2014)

Ive been sneaking a few ginger biscuits     I cant stand tea ...so wont be trying that. I had IBS for years but the Metformin seems to have cured it 
How handy is it that you've already asked the nurse  .Im glad I asked now


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 23, 2014)

I asked for all situations, that way i know what i can and can't have. I know what's ok for a cough, cold etc. I'm sorted 

Well i always get ill so best be prepared, i say


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 23, 2014)

Upper part of your back? If it was trapped wind, surely it would be in the lower part of your back where your intestines are? There's nowhere for trapped wind to go in your upper back.

I'd also be surprised if trapped wind was an ongoing pain - in my experience it's a temporary discomfort that might last a few hours but not for a couple of weeks. Could be wrong though.

I'd be surprised though if it was trapped wind based on the symptoms you describe.


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Jun 23, 2014)

Its funny because I never asked anything about being ill...because im never ill. Of course then I got toothache and didn't even know if I could take Nurofen so I had to ask here. Now back ache
At least I know I can come to you if I am ill and ask what I can take!


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 23, 2014)

Incidentally, the best treatment for trapped wind that I've found is to lie on your back, draw your knees up to your chest and squeeze.

I had to do this once after stupidly eating an entire pack of sweets sweetened with maltitol. I ended up feeling a bit like the Hindenberg and after doing this, deflated just as rapidly and dramatically (minus flames, thankfully!).


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Jun 23, 2014)

No idea why I was laughing mid sentence there


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Jun 23, 2014)

Ooo thanks Deus...I will give that a go and hope I don't burst into flames


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Jun 23, 2014)

That's the only thing I could think that could be causing it Deus. Ive not pulled anything or over done it...nothing to make it ache.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 23, 2014)

Interesting.

I've had trapped wind a few times.   If it's caused by cold garlicky stuff (oh, gazpacho, I love it, it hates me) I feel nauseous, and faint, and sweaty, eventually violent stomach ache and I have to rush immediately to the loo, without passing Go etc - and fart violently, noisily and smelly-ly and instantly feel better.

On one other occasion I suddenly had constant, violent and sharp pain in my chest, I couldn't breathe, I was sweating, my heart was exploding - I was home alone and I did literally crawl to the phone and dial 999 cos I thought I was a goner, I crawled down the hall to let them in, crying profusely, they got me up onto the settee and we'd hardly exchanged two words when again, I farted.  My BP was through the roof for nearly a hour, but I was fine.

Have no idea whatever what caused that.


My friend eventually went to the doctors with upper back pain.

Turned out to be gall stones !!


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Jun 23, 2014)

oh god..i hope not
Sounds like you were really suffering...that's scary for trapped wind isn't it !


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh yes, if you need any tips just give me a shout 

Oh trapped wind can be in the upper back, it's not often but it can be, especially as it can be trapped in the windpipe (brain freeze, cant remember the medical term lol) i learn't that the hard way


----------



## robert@fm (Jun 24, 2014)

DeusXM said:


> Incidentally, the best treatment for trapped wind that I've found is to lie on your back, draw your knees up to your chest and squeeze.
> 
> I had to do this once after stupidly eating an entire pack of sweets sweetened with maltitol. I ended up feeling a bit like the Hindenberg and after doing this, deflated just as rapidly and dramatically (minus flames, thankfully!).



But if you'd had a lit candle or gas fire...  

(runs off singing "oooh, can't you feel our souls ignite..." )


----------

